# So it's official....spear fishing striper is allowed in Va



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

4VAC20-252-50. Concerning recreational fishing: general.

A. It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to take, catch, or attempt to take or catch any striped bass by any gear or method other than hook and line, rod and reel, hand line, or spearing. 

Any limitations other than size and quota? 

Thanks


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

But it is still illegal to gaff a rockfish. I dont understand why you can spear one underwater when visibility is probely not the clearest. But when you have one along side the boat where you can cleary see if its a keeper or not, you cant stick em. 

So whats the difference between spearing and gaffing a rockfish? They both put a similar size hole in a fish. They both can kill a fish, when stuck in the right spot. Whoever comes up with these rules is a freaking dumb ass. :beer:


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I can tell you what is wrong with gaffing. . To many unethical fishermen will land fish with a gaff when they already have their limit in the box. Why? . . . because I did not bring a net that big or the net was not handy and the gaff was or I didn't want to tangle the lure in the net. . . . There are lots of excuses.

Buy a big net and learn how to use it properly.

Also during the seasons when we have a slot no take it is difficult to tell if a fish is 28 1/2 or 27 1/2 inches long. Or 33 1/2 or 34 1/2 for that matter.

PS I do not support spear fishing either. It will be interesting to see who complains next spring when they can not cast to the rocks on the islands because of the diver down flags.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Tom Powers said:


> I can tell you what is wrong with gaffing. . To many unethical fishermen will land fish with a gaff when they already have their limit in the box. Why? . . . because I did not bring a net that big or the net was not handy and the gaff was or I didn't want to tangle the lure in the net. . . . There are lots of excuses.
> 
> Buy a big net and learn how to use it properly.
> 
> ...


Well you can always gaff them through the lip. Its gonna put a hole in their but it will not kill the fish.


Yes, we have a big ass net. It can be a pain getting umbrellas, stretchs, etc out of the net. I had some pretty bad tangles in the net when the bite is on. Gaffing on the otherhand is a breeze. Stick em and sling them in the boat, no worries about tangles in the net. 

As for the spearfishing, this hopfully will not be a big headache. I don't think there will be a lot of people doing it , but what do I know. Its already a challenge just trying to troll along side a bridge with the current. Then you have to dodge the people that are chunking. Now throw in some divers with flags everywhere. These guys are gonna get right in the way of people fishing. I can already see someone geting cussed out. :beer:

One more thing, is a Rockfish gonna sit still so you can measure it to make sure he's a keeper and then shoot him in the head.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

So what does that leave? ....Dynamite?!


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm excited to shoot some striper. I have always seen lots of them while diving for tog in the fall and had to let them pass by...

Since there is no slot size this year, sizing fish will not be as much of an issue underwater. I doubt that there will be that many people spearfishing anyways once the water hits the mid to low 50s. I enjoy both spearfishing and hook and line fishing - I hope we can all play nice, but it seems like rockfish season brings out the worst for some reason.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

huntingwood said:


> I'm excited to shoot some striper. I have always seen lots of them while diving for tog in the fall and had to let them pass by...
> 
> Since there is no slot size this year, sizing fish will not be as much of an issue underwater. I doubt that there will be that many people spearfishing anyways once the water hits the mid to low 50s. I enjoy both spearfishing and hook and line fishing - I hope we can all play nice, but it seems like rockfish season brings out the worst for some reason.


Yeah, having no slot this year will definetly take some of the guessing out of it. And like you said once that water temp drops, only the diehards will be out. Water temperatures in the 50's is some cold stuff. 

Yes sometimes rockfish season brings out the worst in people. Ch 68 can sound like a Jerry Sringer show. :beer:


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i didnt no there wasnt a slot size this year, you sure ?


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Yep. From http://mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm

Chesapeake Bay Fall Season .........................................................October 4 through December 31
........................................Minimum Size Limit..............................................................18 inches
........................................Maximum Size Limit * ......................................................... 28 inches
........................................Possession Limit - October 4 through December 31..................2 per person

* 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be 28 inches or greater.


----------

